# Morning After



## Linford76 (Jun 23, 2022)

Good morning all,
As parents of our recently diagnosed son (18) type 1 diabetes (2 weeks tomorrow) 
We are experiencing many 1st’s for him and last night he returned to playing football.
We made sure he had a good carby meal at 5.30pm before going with the match at 19.00 and levels were 16 before jab and the dinner..  upon return they were 14 so we were suprised they hadn’t reduced much from the football playing.
During the evening (8-10pm) he had some low carb snacks., we also think some further exercise/quality time… with his girlfriend late night.
This morning his alarm has sounded and levels at 4.2 so we gave him 2x jelly babies although 5 mins later dropped to 3.5 so gave a small mars bar.
The levels are now increasing and has arrived to 9.7 with a steady reading.
Am I on the right track with my thoughts-
1- larger carby snack before bed?
2- should the 24hr bedtime jab (tresiba) been lowered by a couple of units?


----------



## Inka (Jun 23, 2022)

@Linford76 Did he confirm the low with a fingerprick test? No, I wouldn’t make changes based on a one-off, but it’s possible the football (or later ‘exercise) caused him to go low later. Some people find they need less basal for the night after they exercise. However, as Tresiba is such a long-acting basal, it wouldn’t be possible to adjust it in such a way. So, it might be that your son needs a larger bedtime snack to offset the glucose-lowering effect of the exercise.

It’s always important to keep hypo treatments by the bed. As said on your earlier thread, your son needs to get into the habit of having them with him at all times. A packet of Dextro glucose tablets can happily sit by his bed for ages.


----------



## helli (Jun 23, 2022)

I was advised not to exercise if my levels were higher than about 9mmol/l.
Whilst some exercise can reduce our levels, doing so at high levels can cause stress to our bodies and may result in a rise. 
However, even when our levels rise due to exercise, they may drop over the next 24 to 48 hours as your son has noticed. 

As @Inka said, it is not a good idea. make changes based on a single incident as there are so many things which can affect our levels. However, if this is a repeatable pattern and your son plays football regularly, he may want to ask about changing his basal to something more flexible such as Levemir so that it can be adjusted on exercise days.


----------



## Lucyr (Jun 23, 2022)

With your son being 18, and twice now you reference you treating his hypos, this really stands out. Your son needs to be treating hypos himself, he should always have fast carbs with him and really I can’t imagine you having much need for involvement in treating the vast majority of hypos. There may be the occasional need for some reassurance in these early days, or the occasional more persistent hypo, but certainly these mild ones he should be sorting.

How much is your son reading up on diabetes and controlling his own treatment, eg bgs, insulin doses, carbs, hypo treatments, ordering prescriptions, etc? It may be that there are other difficulties involved eg learning difficulties that mean he’s dependent on you to treat the hypos, and if so i apologise for mentioning any of this, but even so any independence he’s able to manage with treating hypos is essential.


----------

